# Facebook Ads



## mikelikespie (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi. So I got some coupons for free facebook ads. I'm giving it a shot, and so far I'm getting about .16% ctr on my ads which are all targeted. Is this good? Bad? Any advice?

I'm new to this.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## tikihutkid (Nov 23, 2008)

If they were free 16% is pretty darn good. haha. 

Im no expert, but 16% CTR is good. Facebook is large. Forexample, if 1,000 of your targeted people saw your ad, that means 160 people went to your site. And out of those 160 people, EVEN IF ONE PERSON took a job fromyou, your ad would be paid for. 

Btw.. where did you manage to get free coupons?


----------



## mikelikespie (Dec 17, 2008)

tikihutkid said:


> If they were free 16% is pretty darn good. haha.
> 
> Im no expert, but 16% CTR is good. Facebook is large. Forexample, if 1,000 of your targeted people saw your ad, that means 160 people went to your site. And out of those 160 people, EVEN IF ONE PERSON took a job fromyou, your ad would be paid for.
> 
> Btw.. where did you manage to get free coupons?


.16% not 16%

If you just signed up for an account within the last 24 hours, 6 of the $25 coupons here will work
Facebook Coupon Codes - all coupons, discounts and promo codes for facebook.com
(some in the questionable section are good still)

Also, there's a $100 one you get for signing up for the visa busines network.

I haven't received mine yet, but I heard it works. Sign Up for Facebook | Facebook

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## taylormoson (Aug 11, 2008)

I would consider .16% to be a pretty good ctr. I've been using facebook for about 3 months now and have never finished the day with anything more than a .13%. I dont know what you are using the marketing tool for so I can only assume you are branding your company as I am. If you are branding and not directly trying to generate a large amount of business from facebook, then I would say yes you are doing quite well. If somehow you are generating a large margin of business from the social networking tool, then you have tapped into a direct marketing channel that I have yet to explore.


----------



## tikihutkid (Nov 23, 2008)

O wow.. didnt evn see the period. haha.

man. wouldnt 16 % be nice tho.. haha


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

i signed up this morning, and have had an ad running for about 2-1/2 hours so far. i have over 20,000 impressions for 12 clicks. no sales yet, but I figure it's still exposure, right? so far i'm happy!


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

mikelikespie said:


> .16% not 16%
> 
> If you just signed up for an account within the last 24 hours, 6 of the $25 coupons here will work
> Facebook Coupon Codes - all coupons, discounts and promo codes for facebook.com
> ...


holy crap thanks! just added another $125 worth of free advertising!!


----------



## mikelikespie (Dec 17, 2008)

BaySickClothing said:


> i signed up this morning, and have had an ad running for about 2-1/2 hours so far. i have over 20,000 impressions for 12 clicks. no sales yet, but I figure it's still exposure, right? so far i'm happy!


That's not bad. I tried creating about 8 different ads with different targeted audiences and whatnot to see what's best, so far I have 50,000 impressions and 80 clicks. I made the ad simple and used our logo.

Another thing I tried, is since we're trying to target audiences like ourselves (because we think our kind will like them) is pick bands that we like as keywords, as well as some other tidbits such as clothing stores that sell similar items and whatnot.


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

great ideas.


----------



## mikelikespie (Dec 17, 2008)

taylormoson said:


> I would consider .16% to be a pretty good ctr. I've been using facebook for about 3 months now and have never finished the day with anything more than a .13%. I dont know what you are using the marketing tool for so I can only assume you are branding your company as I am. If you are branding and not directly trying to generate a large amount of business from facebook, then I would say yes you are doing quite well. If somehow you are generating a large margin of business from the social networking tool, then you have tapped into a direct marketing channel that I have yet to explore.


Well, we haven't made any sales yet, sadly. We're just linking to our homepage.


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

mikelikespie said:


> Well, we haven't made any sales yet, sadly. We're just linking to our homepage.


the way i see it, is it's still exposure. and its free with all these coupon codes anyway. so i have over 33,000 impressions today, with no sales yet (on 16 clicks) but 33,000 people still might have seen my logo and read my name.


----------



## taylormoson (Aug 11, 2008)

And that is the beauty of facebook...BRANDING!


----------

